# What is the Best Surf Rod/Reel setup?



## FISHINFOOL87

I am looking into getting into surf fishing. I need to know what is a good rod/reel setup for surf fishing. Also what type of leaders do i need to get? I will be fishing surf side, Bryan, Quintana, and Galveston. I would appreciate some good input. Thanks


----------



## Spectaker

A lot of that is a matter of opinion. Lol.
Just get a reel that holds a good amount of 15-20lb test and a surf rod (9-12ft) with the appropriate specifications to match it. 
As far as leaders go, academy and other sporting stores sell premades ones as well as bait shops. 
A lot of it will just be trial/error and figuring out what you like. Txsharkfishing.com has some good advice on surf fishing.


----------



## Fish_On_TX

when im soaking my 5nbait daiwa emcast 12ft rod pair with daiwa emblem pro loaded with #30 with #50 ande shock leader. i can cast 100-150 yrd. if u just starting off buy something cheap once u get the hang of it set up ur gear.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Thanks for the input guys. What size Hooks do you use and do you use circle hooks or just the regular hooks. Also what about the leader mono or steel?


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

By the way Tx-sharkfishing is a great website!


----------



## HuntinforTail

that really all depends on the style of fishing you plan on doing and what you are expecting to catch. I always bring at least 3-4 different styles of rods when I surf fish and many more different ways to rig each type of rod.

I bring a rod for wading, usually a trout rod. A long rod for casting chunk baits. A lighter shark rod for yaking small baits, and a large shark rod for yaking big baits.

Give us some input on what you plan on doing and maybe we can help out a little more. Also what does your budget look like? That will be a big factor in the gear we recommend


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

I have several trout/ red setups for artificial. I also have a couple short rods with penn 320 and 340. My 2 long surf rods have penn senators on them. I am looking at buying a kayak but don't know what would be best for the surf. How long, open, wide etc any suggestions would help. How far should i yak these baits out...I always fish surfside!!! (close to the house)

I am going on a over night trip to surfside with a couple buddies sep 3. (LABOR DAY)


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Also what reel should I buy that fairly descent price for yaking the bait way out there. What kind of leader set-ups should I make/Buy I am pretty crafty so I wouldn't mind making my own.


----------



## troutless

I like my Daiwa SHA 50 and a 10' surfrod from FTU. I have 65# Suffex Braid and topped off with 50# mono and use Mustad 16/0 Circle Hooks, Leader 400 mono or cable.


----------



## JOHNNYREB

The BEST rod and reel set up for the surf.....Imo....there isnt one.


----------



## monster

Ask 10 people and you're likely to get 10 different answers. I think it's whatever you're comfortable using. A few of my preferences:

Spinning: Daiwa Emcast/Emblem Pro, Penn SSM series (I also use the "Breakaway Canon" with my spinning reels)

Casting: Avet LX, Daiwa Sealine 30, 40, 50, Penn Jigmaster, Daiwa Saltist

Rods: American Rodsmith or Ocean Master 8-12'


----------



## kweber

anyone ever used the narrow jigmaster?
thinking about putting one on a wooden handle fiberglass stick for a vintage redfish setup.
should hold about 250yd/20lb if I'm figureing correctly.


----------



## C-Rob

*Penn 501 (Jigmaster narrow)*

A narrow Jigmaster (Penn 501) is not going to cast like a regular Jigmaster (Penn 500), being that the spool is narrow and deep. The narrow models (501 & 506) were designed for deep drops, rather than castability. Not saying that you couldn't cast one, just saying that you're just not going to get the distance or capacity of its wider predecessor. Either way though, a reel of that vintage sounds like it would look cool on the rod your talking about, just not practical/effective for a surf set-up, in my opinion.

Not bashing you want or desire, just giving an opinion...


----------

